# Anybody ever run ECA on cycle?



## SuperBane (Sep 13, 2012)

Just as the title states. Anybody ever run eca on cycle maybe even at half dose?

Clearly appetite suppress would effect gains but that side doesn't last the linger you run it.

Bp concerns?

I'm not talking about a typical cut cycle neither, just wonder if a half dosing could help along with correct diet in keeping bf gain low.


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 13, 2012)

i use OxyECA while on.  2/day.  Doesnt affect my app at all.  Good product from lecheek.  might want to look into it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 13, 2012)

I love e/c while on. The energy in the gym is worth it. I don't have appetite issues much on it though.


----------



## Rip (Nov 23, 2012)

I was taking the old Xenadrine back when it had ephedra and I was shredded, while maintaining mass and strength. The stuff seems to have anabolic properties, in addition to the fat-burning capabilities.


----------

